# Asus P5B Deluxe speedstep (cpufreq) frequences troubles

## Hetfield666

i have a P5B deluxe with a core2 duo processor (E6300)

cpufreq-info shows

 limiti hardware: 1.60 GHz - 1.86 GHz

  frequenze disponibili: 1.86 GHz, 1.86 GHz, 1.86 GHz, 1.86 GHz, 1.86 GHz, 1.86 GHz, 1.86 GHz, 1.86 GHz, 1.86 GHz, 1.60 GHz

while it should go down until 1 ghz.

cpufreq maintenier told me maybe Bios is bugged.

i've latest, of course.

Any one could find different values?

----------

## Sten

 *Hetfield666 wrote:*   

> i have a P5B deluxe with a core2 duo processor (E6300)
> 
> cpufreq-info shows
> 
>  limiti hardware: 1.60 GHz - 1.86 GHz
> ...

 

That’s weird. What does cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu{0,1}/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies say?

----------

## Hetfield666

i'll check this night and reply on monady (no connection at home!)

----------

## Hetfield666

same result in the sys of cpufreq.

so it's kernel problem not cpufreq

any ideas?

i tried to use acpi-speedstep but it doesn't work at all (no cpufreq dir)

----------

## Hetfield666

no one has same troubles?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

this is a problem in the duplicates elimination in the acpi-cpufreq kernel-part, try using the Intel Enhanced Speedstep or Centrino frequency switching, that should work,

this was fixed some time ago in the mm-sources <= you might also want to try them

----------

## Hetfield666

i'm using latest 2.6.19 kernel and speedstep/centrino module.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

I noticed this too with >=2.6.19 (non-mm) (Asus P5W DH Deluxe), so it might be useful filing a bug to bugzilla.kernel.org / contact the cpufreq maintainer...

----------

## Hetfield666

cpufreq mainteiner told me it's a kernel problem.

infact if you check the /sys/devices ...bla bla bla you find the same infos.

i'll open a new bug for kernel.

----------

## Hetfield666

ok seems the desktop version can just go down to 1.6 due to internal stepping.

so it's no issue.

----------

